# :( Brinkmann not charging



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

I picked up a Brinkmann from the group buy and charged it on the car 12v no problem. Left it (not on charge) for a few weeks. Tried charging using the car charger as it had gone flat but it would not charge for more than about a minute or less  So I thought it must be because of the car charger so thought I'd leave it till i get a mains charger.

i picked a mains charger up today and all I get when i plug it in is the red light come on for about 20 seconds then nothing. The torch illuminates for a few seconds then goes flat

has any one else had this issue with their Brink' ??


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

yep exactly the same


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

do you think it could be (pun excused please) terminal??


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

mine is


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

What are the cells in these things? Can they not be replaced?


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Yup mines same... its going in the bin... time for a sun gun...


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

guys you can buy new cells for them and solder them in
if you dont want them send them to me.
If i can I will fix them and sell them on.
Any profit made will be given to charity


Might i suggest although the light (led) is showing charged leave them on charge overnight might help?


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Cells are cheap, and soldering them up is easy.... don't throw the Brinkmann just because the cells are killed.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

solder??

theres no need to solder is there? i ripper my brinkmann to bits, and theres a rechargable square battery inside, that i just pulled out.

i tried to find another, but failed!!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> solder??
> 
> theres no need to solder is there? i ripper my brinkmann to bits, and theres a rechargable square battery inside, that i just pulled out.
> 
> i tried to find another, but failed!!


Don't suppose you can remember what it had written on it?

Or can someone post pics so we can identify it/them?


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

it said fooked on mine , sun gun is just to expensive atm


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Mine seems to have gone the same way, got it in the group buy, charged once, used a couple of times, left it alone, it went flat - now it won't charge.

Bit annoyed to be honest.


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

Right i will take mine apart tomorrow!
and have a look!


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

Harley said:


> Right i will take mine apart tomorrow!
> and have a look!


Good man :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

what kind of cells are they - NiCd, NiMH? I seem to remember reading that NiMH I think it was can do this if they get completely discharged. Something to do with the internal resistance which the charging circuit uses to determine when they are fully charged. IIRC, the solution is to flash across the terminals or something - best check that before trying it though. GIYF I'm sure.

Edit: Found some info - apparently the charger needs to see a certain voltage in order to charge the batteries. If they've dropped below this they won't charge - http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-4419-4424


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

parish said:


> what kind of cells are they - NiCd, NiMH? I seem to remember reading that NiMH I think it was can do this if they get completely discharged. Something to do with the internal resistance which the charging circuit uses to determine when they are fully charged. IIRC, the solution is to flash across the terminals or something - best check that before trying it though. GIYF I'm sure.
> 
> Edit: Found some info - apparently the charger needs to see a certain voltage in order to charge the batteries. If they've dropped below this they won't charge - http://www.robgalbraith.com/bins/content_page.asp?cid=7-4419-4424


But if over current damage will ocurr.
http://www.powerstream.com/NiMH.htm

Think we need to be sure what technology of cells they actually are first hey :lol:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

i didnt get mine through the gb , but you guys that did shouldnt have to be taking anything apart


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

V8burble said:


> But if over current damage will ocurr.
> http://www.powerstream.com/NiMH.htm
> 
> Think we need to be sure what technology of cells they actually are first hey :lol:


Just found the instructions - lead acid (gel I would imagine).


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

They are 6v lead acid type(2.3 a/hr)

A short 'shock' charge (few seconds) straight to the battery (approx 9 volts) may jolt it back into life - then charge as normal for 8 hrs

(some newer models may have Nicads!)


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

apart from a couple of blasts, this torch has never been used and now appears dead unless a fix can be found


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

twhincup said:


> apart from a couple of blasts, this torch has never been used and now appears dead unless a fix can be found


Much the same as me really, mine hasn't even left the house yet.


----------



## V8burble (Jul 3, 2007)

twhincup said:


> apart from a couple of blasts, this torch has never been used and now appears dead unless a fix can be found


What was it charged with, and how?


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

V8burble said:


> What was it charged with, and how?


Originally it was charged with the car 12v and it worked fine.

But some good news:
I discharged what little life (about 3 seconds) was in it and left it on 'mains' charge overnight. This morning I got about 10 seconds light, so left it on 'mains' charge all day today. When I came in tonight it gave full light for about 45 seconds  :thumb: So it seems I'm reviving the battery slowly :wave:


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

V8burble said:


> Good man :thumb:


Sorry i failed i have left it at home and i am working away :wall: 

Anyone can you take a picture of yours Please?


----------



## Harley (Oct 19, 2006)

twhincup said:


> I picked up a Brinkmann from the group buy and charged it on the car 12v no problem. Left it (not on charge) for a few weeks. Tried charging using the car charger as it had gone flat but it would not charge for more than about a minute or less  So I thought it must be because of the car charger so thought I'd leave it till i get a mains charger.
> 
> i picked a mains charger up today and all I get when i plug it in is the red light come on for about 20 seconds then nothing. The torch illuminates for a few seconds then goes flat
> 
> has any one else had this issue with their Brink' ??


What power is your mains charger?


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

Harley said:


> What power is your mains charger?


0.9A <-- Does that look right?? I'm not electrically minded so not sure what to look for but that is the output @ 12v on the plug label (it was £9.50 for the multicharger from tesco)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Would have thought your '12v' car charger has electronics in the plug (like mobile phone chargers) to reduce the voltage - down to about 7 volts or so (for a 6v battery) 

If you have plugged 12v straight in - the battery is proberbly fried


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> twhincup said:
> 
> 
> > 0.9A <-- Does that look right?? I'm not electrically minded so not sure what to look for but that is the output @ 12v on the plug label (it was £9.50 for the multicharger from tesco)
> ...


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thats the first thing i tried , use the one that came with it , that didnt work , then got a uk 3 point charger , and initially thought problem solved as the light now came on , but then regardless of how long it was on for died within minutes of using .
seems to be a common fault going by how many have the same problem, but as they are all imported cant see an easy resumption


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Just to add to this thread. About a month ago I purchased two chargers, one 1000ma and one 500ma for another charger and the brinkmann respectivily. Just realised this morning that I have been using the 1000ma power supply on the brinkmann as the 500ma unit is still in its box!!

No ill effects yet so fingers crossed!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)




----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

parish said:


> alanjo99 said:
> 
> 
> > Twincup, do you have a dual voltage shaver socket in your house? If so, use the 110v mains charger that came with the Brinkmann that way you know you're using a charger that's matched to the batteries.
> ...


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

parish:750214 said:


> Don't chargers have to be matched to the *type* of battery too? The electronics measure either the resistance of the battery and/or the voltage to determine the charge rate and/or when it's fully charged?
> 
> Lead acid batteries have different characteristics to NiCd which have different characteristics to NiMH. etc.


They do if they are NIMH - bu the Brinkys come with either LA oe NICAD's so will charge fine of a standard DC pulse.:thumb:


----------



## mopardave (Dec 12, 2006)

Mine has gone the same way..........what is it with these damn things!!!!!!!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

ianFRST said:


>


ah thats it then ill have to find a large field with no kids around , it should charge up then


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

Sorry to hear some guys are having probs with their Brinkmanns from the GB, I have sorted a few out and hopefully with the new order will get some extras on, so those with dud ones on the GB send me a PM or even better email me at [email protected]

I wonder if it is something to do with the way they are being charged?????? I just put mine through a Transformer and lead I use for UDM and mine has charged dozens of times without any probs :thumb:

Im off to hospital with partner as having contractions!! :doublesho so maybe a while before I start replying to PM;'s and emails if anyone sends one.

:thumb:


----------



## Snowwolf (Oct 19, 2007)

I found out a couple of nights ago i have a 110v shaver socket in the bathroom!

Plug the standard charger in and its all done in 7 hours


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Snowwolf said:


> I found out a couple of nights ago i have a 110v shaver socket in the bathroom!
> 
> Plug the standard charger in and its all done in 7 hours


thats how i charged mine, im wondering if thats why mine fooked up

i charge mine in the van now :lol:


----------



## megaboost (Feb 4, 2007)

Another shaver socket charger here - I presumed that's why it broke, it's 110v though *shrug*

Edit: It's actually 115v but I just plugged the Brinkmann in and it seems to be charging so maybe it's fixed itself?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

megaboost said:


> Another shaver socket charger here - I presumed that's why it broke, it's 110v though *shrug*
> 
> Edit: It's actually 115v but I just plugged the Brinkmann in and it seems to be charging so maybe it's fixed itself?


Don't see why - that's how I charged mine and it's still OK (won't be now I've said that  ) - the only difference is that the UK is 50Hz whereas the US is 60Hz, but since the output is DC that should be irrelevant.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

If you just charge the brinkmann in the car Is that ok???? 

I have one on order and don't want to braek it before I use it.......


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Bump...........:tumbleweed:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

depends on the state of the battery , one by one each option i had failed


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

http://www.batteryspace.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=2086

http://www.bfmbatterysales.com/inde...=806&sr=goog&gclid=CO7Hh_-PsZICFQxC1Aod7XEcQg

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/6V-4Ah-Sealed...tcZphotoQQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Search.aspx?criteria=L21AC&DOY=29m3 (L21AC part)

The battery looks like one of a standard size and the 4.5AH which is higher than the power one cell won't do any harm.

Peter you got a PM with that info.
*
Also are people charging the cells with a 12v or 6v supply (sorry if somebody has already said).*

You need to put out about 6-7V in not 12V 

They will charge off a 12V supply but will die very quickly as the insulation isn't designed to deal with 12v on a longer term basis.

A charger like this on the 6v setting would work :thumb:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/300mA-Charger...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1713.m153.l1262


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the pm , thats very kind of you to attempt to help the guys


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

I've just read a post for the battery saying peopel are charging at 0.9A.

I think you wait to aim more for 500mA for a 2Ah battery.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ill go measure the size of the original battery and post up what it is 

will buy one of them you listed if they are the same


----------



## s1mmo440 (Feb 19, 2007)

cheezemonkhai said:


> If the GB organiser wants to PM me I'll tell him what I can't publicly post.


ohhhh will pm you now!


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Make sure when you charge these things you are using a REGULATED transformer.

For the battery type, 6V and 2.5Ah if i guessed the pictures correctly you need something that outputs 6v at about 750mA and certainly not above 1000mA.

You also need to work out how long that needs to charge and don't leave it on charge once it is fully charged. (An intelligent charger that can cut off would be good, just like the car/motorbike battery ones)

HTH - All this info is of course used at your own risk.


----------



## cheezemonkhai (Jan 29, 2007)

Found this:

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ITAG=SPEC&ModuleNo=33070&doy=10m4#spec

If you made a lead that did the crock clips to the brinkman or just put the correct connector on in place of the brinkman it is my belief that it should charge.

http://www.vertar.com/battery-chargers-conditioners/motorcycle-battery-chargers/ctek-xc-800/

This is another one and has interchangeable ends. This means you could make one for the brinkman without having to cut the lead end off.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I am using a 300 charger, the red led blinks, but the xenons never power on. It is an asda charger set at 6v and plugged into a 230v UK wall socket. I have a 110v socket but the adapters don't fit into the 110v ?


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mine is also shot.

But I got it from Blr123, so who knows how long of a life it's had!

SunGun I thinks...


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Got it working ! just put 12v from the charger into it, waited a short time then put the voltage back down to 6v and left it for a while. Worked a treat. 

TRY THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

I've given up the ghost as a wasted effort on a piece of junk :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

It is designed to accept a 12V input.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh, well i put it to twelve then to six and it charged like a gem. Worth a go ?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I had an odd problem with mine today. It was working, but really dim despite giving it a good charge. so I disassembled it and put it back together again. Worked a treat!


----------



## twhincup (Apr 21, 2007)

now you've all gone and got my hopes up so I'll have to go back to the shed this afternoon and dig it out and have , yet another, go


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Harley said:


> Might i suggest although the light (led) is showing charged leave them on charge overnight might help?


Mine (bought from the 1st GB over a year ago) had exactly the same symptoms - completely flat, no LED when I put it on charge, either from the mains (via converter) or in the car.

Last night I left it in the garage plugged into the mains converter all night as per Harley above. This morning, all is good and working again.

It seems like that battery had become so dead that only a long charge would rectify it.

Got to be worth a try before you bin them ?


----------



## STBlue (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine had the same problem as this so i got it checked out by a electronic guy he checked the charging board the switch all ok the battery was flat but still give out a tiny current he recomend to charge it for a long time and bingo it was fixed so dont throw them away just charge them for a long time.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

when you say a long time , before i finally gave up on mine i tried that had it on for a few days but still no good , but maybe it would work for some so werth trying


----------

